# Upcoming Dingwall ABZ NGD (no teaser - pics inside!)



## HighGain510 (May 16, 2011)

Well I finally gave into that sweet, sweet Dingwall GAS!  I've wanted one for a while and while I did buy one, I couldn't go for one of the crazy $4K higher-end ones but I'm very happy with the model I picked!  I found a Dingwall ABZ 5-string model in stock at a store on the West Coast so I snagged that puppy and it's on the way to VA as we speak!  Few pics, in typical fashion I'll take a bunch of hi-res shots when she arrives:







































Can't wait!


----------



## djpharoah (May 16, 2011)

I thought there'd at least be a little hiatus from the whoring now that you're engaged


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 16, 2011)

Appears he's whoring basses now too! 
Awesome score dude, she's a beauty!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 16, 2011)

Dingwalls and Bass NW are both full of win. 

I reallllly wish the Combustion or ABZ came in 6-strings.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 16, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dingwalls and Bass NW are both full of win.
> 
> I reallllly wish the Combustion or ABZ came in 6-strings.



I think they do Max? This guy has one:



 That's an ABZ model and it's definitely 6 strings!  Not sure if it's a one-off, or they do 6'ers, but that looks like a 6-string ABZ in the wild somewhere!


----------



## AcousticMinja (May 16, 2011)

DAT WOOD! I love it. That's a really awesome score! Congrats


----------



## angus (May 16, 2011)

You purchased that from BassNW, right? I can tell by their "stuck in the 90's" picture quality (which matches well with the straight-from-1995 scrolling marquees and geocities styling on their website). Good people, though.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 17, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Dingwalls and Bass NW are both full of win.
> 
> I reallllly wish the Combustion or ABZ came in 6-strings.



The ABZ can now come as a 6-string, yes. Nothing other than 5-string Combustions though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 17, 2011)

sex


----------



## Anarkhia (May 17, 2011)

I've just got the same bass you've ordered in a 6 string coincidentally 






The low B sounds incredibly clear, not heard anything like it. I'll post more pictures when the sky clears up around here, this is the only one i've got so far

Enjoy your bass when you get it, i'm sure you will, they're awesome! 

*edit* oh btw, here's another shot of the bass you bought  http://www.dingwallguitars.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=1916


----------



## Winspear (May 17, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I think they do Max? This guy has one:



God..I have to get one! 

Curious - where is your avatar from? Every time I see you post I can't help but watch it for at least five loops


----------



## HighGain510 (May 17, 2011)

angus said:


> You purchased that from BassNW, right? I can tell by their "stuck in the 90's" picture quality (which matches well with the straight-from-1995 scrolling marquees and geocities styling on their website). Good people, though.



Haha yeah when I looked at their site I was like holy crap their inventory is amazing but their site looks like someone's first HTML attempt in a web design class circa 1992!  Very nice people though, both the owner and the gent I placed the order with were very friendly and very helpful!  I would definitely go there again if I ever need to order a nice bass. 



Anarkhia said:


> I've just got the same bass you've ordered in a 6 string coincidentally
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn man, that thing is hot!!!  Also, why do the 6-string versions get the cool-looking covers but the 5'ers get the lame EMG-looking covers.   The ABI gets the nicer pickups, wonder if maybe it's just because they couldn't find one long enough for the 6'ers so they had to use the nicer covers? If that's the case, I should have manned up and bought the 6! 



EtherealEntity said:


> God..I have to get one!
> 
> Curious - where is your avatar from? Every time I see you post I can't help but watch it for at least five loops



 I get asked that question often enough that I put up a thread a while back:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/143740-okay-okay-enough-pms-my-awesome-avatar-comes.html


----------



## technomancer (May 19, 2011)

So when is this sucker arriving broseph?


----------



## HighGain510 (May 19, 2011)

technomancer said:


> So when is this sucker arriving broseph?



Saturday! Now I have the tough decision of "do I keep this, or take advantage of the return policy and spend $500 more on that sick AB1.5?"  I spoke with the guy and he said that since they get both he's A/B'd them and that with the preamp the AB1.5 can cover all that the ABZ does and more. I'm not sure what I want to do, the store hours are VERY short (talking open Fridays and Saturdays for FOUR hours... wtf?! ) so he said I can come by but since the window is only open until Monday not sure if I will get the chance.  What I'm hoping happens is that I get the box, open it up and play it for a few hours and fall in love with it. If I don't, this would go back regardless and then I could take my time to check out the AB1.5, but from the folks I've talked to who own an ABZ they all rave that they are as good (or some like it better than the active ones) as the ABIIs.  We'll see, I'm excited either way, I scored this (keep in mind, he GAVE me the FBV Express when I got there, plus it has the desktop stand, for $150! ) to run the bass into then into my KRK "wall of bass" via my computer:


----------



## technomancer (May 19, 2011)

Mmmm new bass day on saturday \m/

If you do decide to send it back get some good pics first


----------



## MikeH (May 19, 2011)

Josh would have loved to see this.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 19, 2011)

Ibz_rg said:


> Josh would have loved to see this.


+1



No matter what you do, clips and pics quickly!

EDIT: Half 'd by techno.


----------



## Opion (May 19, 2011)

Oooooh....very, very nice bruddah. I bet that fan is gonna feel too sexy 

You should totally take pictures of it next to your Oni for great justice!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 30, 2011)

Even though I ended up sending it back, I did end up snagging a few pics of it while I had it, wish I would have bonded with it, it sounded great and the finish was really cool! 






















































































They are definitely well-crafted instruments, that's for sure!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (May 30, 2011)

HOT!


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 31, 2011)

my testicles just retracted.


----------



## jon66 (May 31, 2011)

Wow, that bridge looks like an amazing design.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 1, 2011)

jon66 said:


> Wow, that bridge looks like an amazing design.



Yeah they are very cool for sure.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 1, 2011)

Incredible score Matt!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 1, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Incredible score Matt!



Too bad it's gone already


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep.


----------

